

Star Trek Continues - zombie_hitler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G-ziTBAkbQ

======
zombie_hitler
It looks pretty good huh?

~~~
ryanriddle
For a fan effort, it's solid but it's not without its flaws. I go into more
detail here:
[http://www.trekbbs.com/showpost.php?p=8157223&postcount=...](http://www.trekbbs.com/showpost.php?p=8157223&postcount=48)

